# TV-Legende & "Dallas"-Star Larry Hagman ist tot !!!



## Mandalorianer (24 Nov. 2012)

*Er spielte in "Dallas" den Bösewicht J.R. Ewing, in "Bezaubernde Jeannie" Major Anthony Nelson: Larry Hagman kam als Serienschauspieler zu großem Ruhm. Nun ist Hagman gestorben. Er wurde 81 Jahre alt.

*


 


Dallas - Schauspieler Larry Hagman, vor allem durch seine Rollen in "Dallas" oder "Bezaubernde Jeannie" bekannt, ist im Alter von 81 Jahren einem Krebsleiden erlegen. Das teilte seine Familie mit. Hagman sei am Freitag in einem Krankenhaus in Dallas gestorben, berichtete die Zeitung "Dallas Morning News". Hagman sei bei seinem Tod im Kreis seiner Nächsten gewesen, hieß es in der Erklärung der Familie. Er sei so friedlich gestorben wie er sich das gewünscht habe.

In den sechziger bis achtziger Jahren war Hagman eines der bekanntesten Gesichter im Fernsehen. In "Bezaubernde Jeannie" übernahm er die Rolle des Astronauten Anthony Nelson, der in einer Flasche einen Geist - gespielt von Barbara Eden - findet.

Als Ölbaron J.R. Ewing in "Dallas" verkörperte er einen der großen Bösewichte der TV-Geschichte. 357 Folgen lang war er eine zentrale Figur in der Geschichte einer fiktiven Öldynastie aus Texas, die in Familienstreitigkeiten, Intrigen und Gewalt verstrickt ist. "Ich kann mich an die Hälfte der Leute, mit denen ich geschlafen, die ich verraten oder in den Selbstmord getrieben habe, nicht erinnern", sagte Hagman einmal über seine Rolle.

Linda Gray, die in "Dallas" Hagmans Frau Sue Ellen spielte, teilte mit: "Larry Hagman war 35 Jahre lang mein bester Freund. Er war kreativ, lustig, liebevoll und begabt, und ich werde ich unglaublich vermissen."

Hagman wurde am 21. September 1931 in Fort Worth in Texas als Sohn der Schauspielerin Mary Martin und des Rechtsanwalts Benjamin Hagman geboren. Fünf Jahre lang war Hagman in London als Soldat der Luftwaffe stationiert. Anfang der fünfziger Jahre spielte an der Seite seiner Mutter Mary Martin im Broadway-Musical "South Pacific". Und in London traf er auch seine Ehefrau: Er verliebte sich in die schwedische Modezeichnerin Maj Axelsson. Das Paar heiratete 1954. 1958 kam Tochter Kristina Mary Heidi zur Welt, Sohn Preston folgte 1962.

Exzentrischer Lebemann

1956 in die USA zurückgekehrt, arbeitete Hagman einige Jahre am New Yorker Broadway, übernahm aber auch Engagements in Fernsehserien. Sein Durchbruch in Hollywood kam in den sechziger Jahren durch "Bezaubernde Jeannie". Weltweite Bekanntheit erlangte er ab 1978 mit "Dallas".

Hagman war als J.R. an einer der berühmtesten Serienfolgen der TV-Geschichte beteiligt. Am Ende der zweiten "Dallas"-Staffel wurde auf ihn geschossen - und TV-Zuschauer durften dank dieses Cliffhangers Monate warten, um zu erfahren, ob der Fiesling überleben würde. Hagman sagte später, ein Verlag habe ihm 250.000 Dollar angeboten, wenn er verrate, welche Serienfigur geschossen habe. Er habe überlegt, zu lügen und das Geld trotzdem zu nehmen, sagte Hagman. Aber am Ende "habe ich entschieden, im echten Leben nicht so wie J.R. zu sein".

Nach dem Ende der Serie spielte Hagman den Ölbaron noch vier Mal in Fernsehfilmen: 1996 in "J.R. kehrt zurück", 1998 in "Kampf bis aufs Messer", 2000 in "Doing Dallas" und 2011 in "Dallas". 2012 wurde die Serie sogar fortgesetzt. Im Mittelpunkt standen dieses Mal allerdings die Söhne des Ewing-Clans.

In den vergangenen Jahren war Hagman unter anderem auch in "Desperate Housewives" zu sehen. Er mimte Frank Kaminsky, den unausstehlichen Stiefvater von Lynette (Felicity Huffman). In Werbespots für einen Hersteller von Solaranlagen nahm Hagman zudem sein früheres Alter Ego aus "Dallas" und die Ölwirtschaft auf die Schippe. Hagman spielte auch in Kinofilmen mit - 1998 als Gouverneur in Mike Nichols' Clinton-Satire "Primary Colors - Mit aller Macht" und 1995 als Ölmulti in "Nixon" von Oliver Stone.

Hagman war über Jahrzehnte ein starker Trinker. 1995 wurde bei ihm Leberkrebs diagnostiziert. Hagman hörte auf zu rauchen und zu trinken; einen Monat später unterzog er sich einer Lebentransplantation. Das habe seine Lebensfreude nicht beeinträchtigt. "Es ist der gleiche alte Larry Hagman", sagte er. "Er ist einfach ein wenig nüchterner."

Hagman galt als exzentrisch. Als er die Schauspielerin Lauren Bacall zum ersten Mal traf, leckte er ihr über den Arm, weil ihm gesagt worden war, sie wolle nicht berührt werden. Hagman war zudem bekannt dafür, Polonaisen am Strand von Malibu anzuführen und im Supermarkt in einem Gorilla-Kostüm aufzutauchen. An seinem Haus in Malibu wehte eine Flagge mit der Aufschrift "Das Leben ist ein Fest".​
ulz/AFP/dpa/Reuters/dapd

*Mögest Du in Frieden Ruhen Larry !!!
*​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Nov. 2012)

Nun zieht euch Warm an ihr Engel, J.R, ist auf dem weg zu euch.

Tschö Larry​


----------



## MetalFan (24 Nov. 2012)

Auch mich hat er, bedingt durch Mutter & Großmutter, als J. R. Ewing ein Teil meines Lebens begleitet.
Sein "fieses Lachen" konnte man überall wieder erkennen.

R.I.P. Larry


----------



## Sachse (24 Nov. 2012)

kenn ihn zwar eher eigentlich nur durch "Bezaubernde Jeannie", aber als der fieseste Öl-Baron aller Zeiten hast du einen Platz im Herzen aller Serienjunkies sicher :thumbup:

 R.I.P Larry ​


----------



## adriane (24 Nov. 2012)

einfach nur schade ! Goodby J.R.


----------



## Q (27 Nov. 2012)

danke für die schöne Zusammenfassung Gollum :thumbup: RIP Mr. Hagman.


----------



## ziggy42 (27 Nov. 2012)

Wenn auch nur auf Englisch: A few facts about Larry Hagman


----------



## Max100 (27 Nov. 2012)

Schade, ich habe sein diabolisches Lachen geliebt


----------



## tobi (27 Nov. 2012)

Er war super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



RIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amana (2 Dez. 2012)

R.i.p. J.r.


----------



## lupah (5 Dez. 2012)

Sad news, R.I.P.


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

LEider war DAllas nt ganz meine Zeit, aber mit der bezaubernden Jeanny hat er meine Kindheit geprägt.

RIP


----------

